# tapering flat bands



## shoot4fun (Jan 2, 2011)

im using theraband black on my slingshots. some times i taper the bands and sometimes i don't, and i don't see a difference in speed.
so do you taper theraband? 
and if you do, how much cm at the fork and at the pouch?
thanks for helping.


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

The speed difference is there, it is quite high (up to 20%). You must use lightweight (small and thin) pouches to notice the difference, though.

The band dimensions really depend on your ammo and your draw, plus the preferences (there is a clear trade off between lifetime and speed). A 66% tapering works (i.e. 9 cm at the fork and 6 cm at the pouch), for the highest speed I have used 33% tapering (12 cm fork and 4 cm pouch) as well. The draw is almost the same, but the extremely tapered bands win in speed and loose in lifetime.


----------



## shoot4fun (Jan 2, 2011)

thank you jorg, your reply helped me a lot. 
i think i will use non tapered bands because i don't have much money and i want my bands to last as long as possible.


----------



## HOE (Nov 13, 2010)

The difference is quite noticeable even at 5 metres.


----------



## josephlys (May 4, 2010)

Sorry if I'm intruding, but I have question. My bands are taper 1.5''-1'' (0.50mm thick). As you can see there are already 3 layers per side. You think wide, many layer bands is a good set up for shooting heavier ammo like 14-15 grams lead balls (.53 cal). Should I be worried that my bands are weighing more than they should?
I'm not using thera-bands and I'm pretty sure they don't match up in power, but if I use 4 layers the draw weight is well over 30lbs @ 27'' draw. Do you think I'd be able to launcha 15gram lead ball (.53cal) near 200fps, 60m/s mark. What reasonable speed do you think I'll get. Thank you very very much.


----------



## Frodo (Dec 19, 2009)

josephlys said:


> Sorry if I'm intruding, but I have question. My bands are taper 1.5''-1'' (0.50mm thick). As you can see there are already 3 layers per side. You think wide, many layer bands is a good set up for shooting heavier ammo like 14-15 grams lead balls (.53 cal). Should I be worried that my bands are weighing more than they should?
> I'm not using thera-bands and I'm pretty sure they don't match up in power, but if I use 4 layers the draw weight is well over 30lbs @ 27'' draw. Do you think I'd be able to launcha 15gram lead ball (.53cal) near 200fps, 60m/s mark. What reasonable speed do you think I'll get. Thank you very very much.


Your slingshot will shot exactly 67,23m/s.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Frodo said:


> Sorry if I'm intruding, but I have question. My bands are taper 1.5''-1'' (0.50mm thick). As you can see there are already 3 layers per side. You think wide, many layer bands is a good set up for shooting heavier ammo like 14-15 grams lead balls (.53 cal). Should I be worried that my bands are weighing more than they should?
> I'm not using thera-bands and I'm pretty sure they don't match up in power, but if I use 4 layers the draw weight is well over 30lbs @ 27'' draw. Do you think I'd be able to launcha 15gram lead ball (.53cal) near 200fps, 60m/s mark. What reasonable speed do you think I'll get. Thank you very very much.


Your slingshot will shot exactly 67,23m/s.
[/quote]

That is an intriguing answer. I find it especially interesting because it agrees fairly well with my own unscientific observations about the relationship between power and draw weight with flatbands. Will you please share your formula/observations?

Henry


----------



## HOE (Nov 13, 2010)

Actually, I get better life span with tapered bands because, the band will usually break at the end of the pouch, when that happens, I can trim off the broken part then re-tie and it's still usable. With normal non-tapered bands, it will break at random spots, which will totally render the bands useless.


----------



## josephlys (May 4, 2010)

Thanks Henry and Frodo. Yes, it is intriguing. Would you be so kind as to share your formula/observations







Thanks thanks


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

For maximum speed I have found that you do need to taper. Tapering flats (and tubes) always results in faster speed. I have since changed to cutting my target bands straight as they last so much longer this way.


----------

